# Can feel baby in Vagina?



## Kelly M

I think my baby has dropped down quite a bit because I am feeling his movements so low it feels like he is in my vagina! I feel as though I'm walking around with a bowling ball in between my legs. Anyone else feel this when baby engaged? I know it doesn't mean labor anytime soon but it is exciting! :) :happydance:


----------



## monstersmummy

Hey I'm 35 weeks and I feel my wee guy wiggling his head constantly....I didn't have that with my daughter so its a strange unusual feeling for me this tme around, also feel like he's lower everyday which is making me jump at every little niggle incase I go early. Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyfeva

I've been feeling the same exact thing. Sometimes it even feels like a stinging sensation. Saw doctor today and i'm 1 cm dilated and 75% effaced.


----------



## Jezzielin

I'm starting to get this more and more, heaviness to where the baby feels between my thighs then pressure on my cervix or little punches to it - real sharp quick pain. I am hoping to be checked this week but don't know if she will. Eeekkk! :)


----------



## danamarie04

I started feeling little twinges early 3rd tri, and starting at about 35 weeks (when it was confirmed baby had flipped) the sensation got more intense. My dr said it was baby bumping cervix and pressing down. It's gradually increased each week and this week is very intense!! But I've made progress each week I've been checked since feeling it increase! 36 wks - 1-2cm and 50% effaced, 37 weeks - 3cm and 70%, 38 weeks - 3-4cm and 70%! The pain has been sooo intense this past week I'm hoping I'm even more! I'm being induced on Thursday so wanting all the progress I can get on my own!! But it isn't very fun!!


----------



## Kelly M

danamarie04 said:


> I started feeling little twinges early 3rd tri, and starting at about 35 weeks (when it was confirmed baby had flipped) the sensation got more intense. My dr said it was baby bumping cervix and pressing down. It's gradually increased each week and this week is very intense!! But I've made progress each week I've been checked since feeling it increase! 36 wks - 1-2cm and 50% effaced, 37 weeks - 3cm and 70%, 38 weeks - 3-4cm and 70%! The pain has been sooo intense this past week I'm hoping I'm even more! I'm being induced on Thursday so wanting all the progress I can get on my own!! But it isn't very fun!!

I'm hoping I am progressing like this. I was 1 cm at my 35 week appt. and this week I have felt a definite increase in pressure down low so I'm hoping he's engaged a bit more and I'm dilated a bit more when I get checked next week. Good luck to you, hope baby comes before induction! :)


----------



## Jezzielin

I finally had my OB appointment and told her of my cervical pains and she said that it was the baby's head hitting it, and starting of effacement! She said this can go on for weeks but is going to start checking me Tuesday! 

This is getting so close it's the most exciting thing! She said that I will get another ultrasound at 38 weeks... If I make it that long she says lol! Oh boy... Or girl lol...


----------



## Kelly M

Jezzielin said:


> I finally had my OB appointment and told her of my cervical pains and she said that it was the baby's head hitting it, and starting of effacement! She said this can go on for weeks but is going to start checking me Tuesday!
> 
> This is getting so close it's the most exciting thing! She said that I will get another ultrasound at 38 weeks... If I make it that long she says lol! Oh boy... Or girl lol...

Yay! It's exciting to hear that something is going on even if it doesn't mean labor anytime soon right? I was happy to hear at my 35 week appt that baby is slightly engaged and I'm 1cm dilated. :) 

Baby has definitely dropped down more, I can feel it!


----------



## Butterfly89

My SIL keeps warning me "Wait til you start feeling like he's going to fall out!" lol. Maybe this is what she was talking about!

That's exciting though!! :D I can't wait til he drops a little so I get some pressure off my lungs lol. But I've still got a long way to go.


----------

